# Streaky bacon on the Smokin-It#3



## dert (Apr 2, 2017)

Started today 4/2/2017 with these:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...AD9051BD-8AA0-4E8F-9B97-66F97F6B5805.jpg.html


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...20A66E4D-8CDA-4BF3-8A28-CD014DCE3C48.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Apr 2, 2017)

Using these:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8DCF832D-D1B5-4C82-9F17-913A58888DB4.jpg.html

This recipe (dark brown for the sugar):

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...09DA5E50-54B1-4B4B-8278-322551E0CE57.png.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0A5D78BC-9C5D-4B5A-9B47-0B4232312462.png.html


----------



## dert (Apr 2, 2017)

Wrapped in 7 layers of cling wrap:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...1D0A97B0-CFA4-466B-B340-1FEC992E830A.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B227FE15-FCDA-4129-BB23-44BEF02928DF.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0412B3AE-03FA-4F5E-AFEC-AC20F9244DE8.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...3D98FA54-7BB4-4931-BF28-CE4B21EA9675.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Apr 2, 2017)

See you 4/16/2017!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 2, 2017)

Looking forward to it!

7 layers of cling wrap, that's like a straight jacket for a pork belly!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 2, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Looking forward to it!
> 
> 7 layers of cling wrap, that's like a straight jacket for a pork belly!



Yeah! That belly ain't going no where!


----------



## dert (Apr 2, 2017)

Like harry hudini in my chest fridge:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...EB312A49-A698-4A22-8EFF-7CAF695F1530.jpg.html


----------



## litterbug (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## klutzyspuds (Apr 2, 2017)

Count me in, too.  Will be watching.

Mark


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm in too!

Al


----------



## dert (Apr 16, 2017)

Soaked for 4 hours:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...303A60AB-C2E2-475D-A2BF-B6B0C004BCDA.jpg.html

Drying:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...98DDF96F-FE3E-477E-B250-D9C32A6B16B9.jpg.html


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...BB4F03E2-E7C7-461B-927F-DE51C8E32EF5.jpg.html


Fry (grill) test:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B853FAEB-FC66-44B3-85FE-3119D243739C.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D69AB168-1903-4235-B9A1-B378288AAB3E.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Apr 16, 2017)

Dinner, not bacon:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...8A69D548-766F-413F-9B28-456252CCF40E.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...6C48C959-9DF8-418C-ACE2-D84396B8ECC3.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Apr 16, 2017)

Grill test seemed fine not too salty, we'll see when she dries out and gets smoked in 5 days...


----------



## dert (Apr 17, 2017)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A8AEE59E-0E50-4948-B0D5-0A6B16291C7D.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Apr 20, 2017)

Smokin'....apple pellets in at 6:00, lit both ends of the amazen.

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...BBF381FF-43C1-475F-80FA-974E1C612E89.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...2C2FBB88-FA93-4F8C-901A-C8BB28C1211A.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...05495EB5-4FA8-4AEC-A2C6-F50100AF6D83.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...38F00BFF-D1F5-4885-AAE5-94465D95F63A.jpg.html


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2017)

Oh yea


----------



## dert (Apr 21, 2017)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...7428A5F6-5923-41C5-80FD-1BB568F52C36.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Apr 21, 2017)

Burned through half of the amazed...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...AF527A0E-CC49-4634-872A-92F7F1531956.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...A64BAD97-A100-4D60-8F89-C0FB12CB7776.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Apr 21, 2017)

Burned up the other half today, probably 12 hours total:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...50C1A967-AAD7-4859-B484-42341E608F49.jpg.html


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...0DCF30C3-DB16-45BE-A419-FD726B64B258.jpg.html


----------



## sportgd (Apr 21, 2017)

Looks great! Bacon is on my short list of things to do.  How are you going to package it?  I don't have a meat slicer so I am anticipating hating myself when it comes times to slice it up.


----------



## dert (Apr 21, 2017)

I've got a Hobart 12" slicer and vac packs...


----------



## dert (Apr 21, 2017)

Had to try some ...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...BF3827CC-E110-4E4D-9F11-4ABE1BBD644A.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D1BF5D33-4C7B-4D2C-A2C3-BC819E474FB1.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Apr 21, 2017)

Perfect salt and sugar level I can't wait for the smoke to mellow out in a few days


----------



## sportgd (Apr 21, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## disco (Apr 26, 2017)

Beautiful bacon!

Disco


----------



## dert (Apr 29, 2017)

Mellowed for a week...cannot access my slicer right now, so used this:

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...37DA6615-243F-4597-A06B-227CF9A921A8.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Apr 29, 2017)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...7A459470-18CC-4FA3-AA25-66AABD8D1E61.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...32642343-D8F4-42D0-A31B-6A4CD0523062.jpg.html


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...3EB1BC81-850C-44AF-8856-8E216820F1CD.jpg.html


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 29, 2017)

That turned out fantastic! Definitely worth a point!


----------



## dert (Apr 29, 2017)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...E6090BF4-C7E0-4FCF-AA8F-D885A762DD21.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Apr 29, 2017)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...748C31FB-CF1E-4996-A3EE-E43762F790CB.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Apr 29, 2017)

Turned out perfect [emoji]128076[/emoji] 

Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## dert (Apr 30, 2017)

Hand sliced some more for BLTs tonight:


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...293FD8-94E3-47C0-A181-175B79925F1A_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...76DAB7-A2F1-4DE6-ABEF-542C4E4F0774_1.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...D1059FDE-DA71-4FA1-A19F-C98153087DFF.jpg.html


----------



## dert (Apr 30, 2017)

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...67FA1CFB-305D-451A-82BF-731815DA3D32.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...1A96D8-B7BE-4F76-9C49-CA60A3BBAC1D_1.jpg.html


----------



## mneeley490 (May 1, 2017)

Looks great! I've got that same slicing knife; your arms get pretty tired, don't they? Didn't take long before I found a slicer.

So, "streaky bacon". Are you a displaced Brit, Dert?


----------



## dert (May 1, 2017)

I've got a 12" Hobart...just can't access it.  Garage is full of cabinets for a kitchen remodel.  Surprisingly easy to slice with the gratton slicer though.

I work with a Canadian and we goof about Canadian/ American/ belly/ pea meal/ streaky bacons!


----------

